# Inexpensive Simple 'Smartphone' Recommendations?



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2018)

We just have a simple old prepaid Tracfone that we share, and have been thinking of getting a second phone that is low cost monthly payment.  We see ads for Consumer Cellular and Jitterbug.  We don't need all the bells and whistles, just simple phone, internet capability to send an occasional email or forward a photo taken on the phone, etc.  We'd like it to be inexpensive, maybe around $20 per month.

We don't use the phone we have very much at all, so far we keep calls short and never text.  We have a camera on the phone, but I haven't been able to get the photos onto my computer.  In other words, we'd like a small upgrade, some extras, but not too much added cost.  Also, it has to be simple to use for seniors.

Do any of you use a Consumer Cellular or Jitterbug phone, and are you happy with it?


----------



## twinkles (Dec 25, 2018)

i have consumer cellular doro flip phone----you get 250 minutes for 21dollars -it has a camera but you have to pay extra  and you have to pay for texing---i dont use any of that if i go over my minutes i have to pay a little extra--i use it for emergencies and for long distance calling


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 25, 2018)

SB, check out T-Mobile.  They have several plans whee you pay just for what you use, and buy more minutes as you need them.  I've used one of those for years and have been happy with it.  I'm not a huge user of my cell phone and it has worked out very well for me.  I'd suggest you go in a store to get the straight scoop, as I find their website kind of confusing about what you get for what.  You can either buy one of their phones or bring your own.  You can find unlocked  cell  phones at Amazon, Best Buy and a bunch of other places if you want to buy a new cell phone.  Just be sure you get one that will work with the carrier you select.  All of the phones say which ones they will work with.

I've found T-Mobile to be very customer friendly, and I especially like that they do not try to sell you something you don't really need for your purposes -- like a fancier phone or a plan with stuff you don't need, and they've always been very patient with my questions and concerns.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2018)

Thank you both for your replies.  I wanted something with internet access to search on the web or to email a photo from the phone, etc. 

 I was on the Consumer Cellular site and it seems that you can buy a Smartphone for $150 to $170, then the monthly plan is $35 for a modest amount of data, etc.  Not sure how much data I would need, just enough to take some photos, not into streaming or anything, wouldn't be on the phone that much for things like that anyway.  

The Tracfone I have now is not a Smartphone, it's a flip phone that I prepay by buying service cards and minutes $100 for one yr. service and more minutes than I ever use.

Butterfly, what is an 'unlocked' cell phone, what is the advantage?


----------



## Roadwarrior (Dec 26, 2018)

Both wife & I have smart phones from Consumer Cellular (5GB data limit) never use much more than 2GB.  Pay all my bills (mostly utilities) from it, check/manage my pension/credit union/credit cards/emails,,,etc.  Very seldom text but have, calls/texts are unlimited.  Very satisfied (small discount for AARP) piggybacks on AT&T has been good to excellent so far.  Shared usage (wife hardly ever uses wifi), very happy with price ($53 monthly for everything) would recommend it.


----------



## Mike (Dec 27, 2018)

SeaBreeze,I bought a Samsung Galaxy in May, (last years Model)
for £150, the I took a "Sim Only Deal" for £5 per month with British
Telecoms, my internet provider, great deal, unlimited calls, unlimited
texts, 1Gig data.

Look around, but buying the handset is the best way to go I think.

A while ago, somebody here wrote about free cell phone service
for seniors, I can't remember who or the company, but it was only
in America.

Mike.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 27, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thank you both for your replies.  I wanted something with internet access to search on the web or to email a photo from the phone, etc.
> 
> I was on the Consumer Cellular site and it seems that you can buy a Smartphone for $150 to $170, then the monthly plan is $35 for a modest amount of data, etc.  Not sure how much data I would need, just enough to take some photos, not into streaming or anything, wouldn't be on the phone that much for things like that anyway.
> 
> ...



Unlocked just means that it isn't dedicated to any one carrier, and frequently they are cheaper than buying the same phone from the carrier, i.e., buying an unlocked phone from Amazon may be cheaper than going into the T-Mobile store and buying the same phone from them. You will find  you have a wider choice of phones buying an unlocked phone from wherever than you  would just buying one at the cell phone provider's store.

As I understand it, there are two basic types of technology used by cell phone networks, and when buying a phone from, say Amazon or Best Buy or whoever, you just need to be sure that you choose one that will work with your provider.  Most phones use one of the two following systems, and when you are looking at the phones, the little blurb with them always says which system they will work on:

*GSM

*  Global  System for Mobile, or GSM, is the most-employed mobile standard in the  world. Carriers who operate on the GSM network include AT&T and  T-Mobile. Other technologies included within the GSM standard are GPRS  and EDGE, which offer speedier data transfers on 2g networks. HSDPA, or  High Speed Downlink Packet Access, is the 2g GSM network.


  [h=3]CDMA[/h]  Code  Division Multiple Access, or CDMA, is a newer technology and offers  higher data transmission capabilities. Carriers that use CDMA networks  include Verizon and Sprint Nextel. The Evolution Data Optimized, or  EV-DO, is the 3g CDMA standard.

I've been searching for a new phone for myself, and researched this stuff.  The whole thing is confusing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks for all the info Butterfly, Mike and Roadwarrior, much appreciated.  It's very confusing to me so thanks for your input and advice.


----------



## Mike (Dec 28, 2018)

The latest and fastest service today is 4G or
"Fourth Generation", older phones won't work
this system.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2018)

I was just out looking at new phones yesterday.. I haven't had an upgrade for a few years so I'm upgrading from my iphone SE....to the latest Iphone XS . Camera much better, and huge difference in storage too... . It's  expensive at £1k ... but I'll shop around for the best deal  and  it'll last me a while, I'm not  someone who upgrades every 18 months...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 28, 2018)

My daughter has had th iPhone X for a while now, and she really likes it, so I am sure that you will like it, too, Holly. She gave me one of the new iPads that has facial recognition, and it took me a little while getting used to that; but now I really love how easy it is. 

SeaBreeze, I know you said that you just want a cheap smartphone, but truly, it is worth it to get a quality phone, and in the long run, you will be happier with it. 
If you look online, you can find older model iPhones for a very good price, and they have great cameras, as well as other special features for photos. 
 If you are going to take photos and save or share them, then a good quality photo is important, because it is something that you want to keep forever. 

Buying a phone is kind of the same thing as buying a car (or really, most anything), you pay more for a quality product; but it is going to work better and last longer. 
Also, most of the cell companies will give you a good price on any phone that you buy, if you take some kind of a package deal from them; so it might be worth shopping around with the different providers and see who will give you a free/cheap phone when you use their service.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi HFL.. my hubs has had the Iphone X for a while too...I'm getting the next one up..the Iphone XS.... 

It's true what you say about quality  especially for me with the camera, as you know with my hobby being photography..taking my camera everywhere is not always convenient, so the phone with the good camera is important to me as well as many other features. Not that I use them all ... 


I still miss my Blackberry from years ago  tho'..( still go it but it's de-funked now )...but the camera on that was superb, I think you've seen many of my pictures taken of the landscape 3,000 feet up from a plane ... just using the Blackberry ..but the Iphones are really good too...., and I've taken some really excellent photos with those too..


----------



## Ronni (Dec 28, 2018)

I second the notion of getting an unlocked phone, which simply means a phone that isn't tied to any particular carrier or network.  When you buy a phone from a specific carrier, it only works with that carrier, meaning that if you find a better service deal somewhere else, you will likely have to buy a new phone for the new carrier.  Beware though, even an unlocked phone will only work on a GSM network.  Some examples of GSM service providers are AT&T, T Mobile, Cricket, Metro PCS, Simple Mobile and Tracfone.   

I use my smart phone extensively for everything, as I've mentioned elsewhere.  I've shopped around for the best deals on phones and on service providers, and for me that includes things like service coverage.  I want my phone to work anywhere I am, which includes when Ron and I go on our little adventures to out of the way places.  Anyway, the best bang for the buck in my experience is Cricket Wireless. There's no annual contract, no hidden fees, no overages.  You pay month to month and can cancel with no penalty at any time.  For your needs, I believe you can get 2GB of High speed data for $30 a month. Cricket recently merged with AT&T so their coverage is now extensive.  

If you'd prefer to get a phone from the carrier, they have a current deal of an iPhone 6S for $99 if you transfer your current number, or $199 if you want a new number.  I had a 6 for several years, and the camera quality is much better than most of the phones out there if that's a draw for you.  If you'd rather not get an Apple, they have numerous other Android phones, and the smart phones start at $20 depending on whether or not you transfer your current number of get a new phone.  

Here's the link I'm looking at right now.  It's the cricket site.  The link will take you directly to smartphones, but once you get there, click on plans and features and anything else you want information on.  
https://www.cricketwireless.com/cell-phones/smartphones


----------



## Tommy (Dec 28, 2018)

I have no expertise in this area at all, but from the article linked below it sounds like some 2G phones will be phased out during 2019.  Matching the right phone with a particular carrier doesn't sound very straightforward.  This article might be worth reading.
https://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2407896,00.asp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2018)

Thanks everyone, looks like I have a little reading and shopping around to do.  Luckily I'm in no hurry to get one, so I have time to think (and learn) about it.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 28, 2018)

Sea Breeze if you want or need to have a conversation about your options or need to bounce ideas around, I’m happy to pm you my number.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 28, 2018)

Ronni said:


> I second the notion of getting an unlocked phone, which simply means a phone that isn't tied to any particular carrier or network.  When you buy a phone from a specific carrier, it only works with that carrier, meaning that if you find a better service deal somewhere else, you will likely have to buy a new phone for the new carrier. * Beware though, even an unlocked phone will only work on a GSM network.*  Some examples of GSM service providers are AT&T, T Mobile, Cricket, Metro PCS, Simple Mobile and Tracfone.
> 
> I use my smart phone extensively for everything, as I've mentioned elsewhere.  I've shopped around for the best deals on phones and on service providers, and for me that includes things like service coverage.  I want my phone to work anywhere I am, which includes when Ron and I go on our little adventures to out of the way places.  Anyway, the best bang for the buck in my experience is Cricket Wireless. There's no annual contract, no hidden fees, no overages.  You pay month to month and can cancel with no penalty at any time.  For your needs, I believe you can get 2GB of High speed data for $30 a month. Cricket recently merged with AT&T so their coverage is now extensive.
> 
> ...



*Actually, you can buy an  unlocked phone that will work on the CDMA network.*   Each phone will work on its designated network. There are many that will work on each one, but most phones will not work on both.  

Look on Amazon and you will see that there are unlocked phones that are designated to work on one or the other.  Most of the big cell phone makers make both a GSM and a CDMA version of their phones.  You just have to choose one that will work on the network you want.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 28, 2018)

My T-Mobile was under $50.00 at Walmart and $35.00 monthly, but only 30. if you set up auto pay with a CC. It takes simple photos and can text. I hate texting. I don't need to store files on a phone...I have  laptop for that. In fact, I don't even need a "smart phone", don't know why I even bought it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2019)

Well, I went out today and stopped at Target, I bought 2 phones at $79.99 each and signed up with Consumer Cellular, the plan with 250 min. talk/text per month and 2 GB of data.  The phone I picked was a Motorola MOTO E5 Play. The cost per month should be $40+, they're going to bill me by regular mail.

I guess next I'll have to use the phone to sign up for a Google account and a Gmail email address for both phones.  The phone has prompts to do it.  I watched a video on it and they ask for date of birth, not happy about all the personal info asked by everyone just to use their products, but that's the way things are these days.  

Thanks again to everyone who gave their thoughts and advice.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 7, 2019)

SB I have a Motorola Moto 3G. Got it 2 yrs ago thru Consumer Cellular for $150. Unlimited talk/text and 2.0 GB of data. I like it...yours is a newer model. When I upgrade I'd like a larger screen, but overall I'm pleased with the phone and customer support. My bill is $32/mo. which includes a $5 AARP discount.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks AC, good to know.  They asked my about my AARP membership, but I never joined.  I was playing around with it a little today, setting a ringtone from their selection, couldn't stand the voice that said something like 'hello moto', lol.  Odd using the touch screen, I never had a device where I had to use one, it'll take a little getting used to.  The screens on mine are supposed to be 5.2".


----------



## Mike (Jan 9, 2019)

Well done SeaBreeze, I hope you get used to it quickly.

Mike.


----------

